# WHAT hair color IS this???



## MACreation (Oct 27, 2005)

http://jenniferlovehewitt.celebscent...t/photo/42230/

thank you!!


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 27, 2005)

brown?


----------



## Janice (Oct 27, 2005)

looks like a medium auburn


----------



## ruby_soho (Oct 27, 2005)

I would guess a medium copper brown.


----------



## may_cup (Oct 27, 2005)

I'd say its like a spicy auburn?  Almost looks like the "So Hot! Deep Red" or "Bold Burgundy" here: http://www.colorflirt.com  Herbal Essences has this new product out I wanna try... Color Flirt Mousse... only lasts 8-12 shampoos.


----------



## user4 (Oct 27, 2005)

yeah it looks copperish, idoes she have highlights?


----------



## jenjunsan (Oct 27, 2005)

I'd go with the medium auburn


----------



## MACreation (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks girls!


----------



## user3 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd like to add another vote in for medium aubrun.


----------



## misslexa (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_brown?_

 
That was my first thought too!!


----------



## xxbethy (May 11, 2006)

Its Lighty Chestnut Brown i have the exact same hair colour.


----------



## Cherrie (May 16, 2006)

Looks like a copper color. about a level 6 or 7


----------



## J-Anne (May 19, 2006)

see i wouldn't ever have a problem explaining that color.. it'd be like.. *points to own roots growing out from deep red dye* that color!


----------



## L281173 (May 23, 2006)

I would call that color a coppery auburn


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 25, 2007)

it look like a dye i used to use and it was called cinnamom


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 25, 2007)

cinnamon!


----------



## TeaCup (Apr 29, 2007)

mhmmm, looks more auburn to me.


----------



## Femme (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like medium-light auburn..


----------

